# Snowboard Addiction...



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Unless you really need the nice light weight plastic one build your own out of wood and buy any crappy rock board.

Never used so no idea if any of it is useful.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Honestly, they're useless. Nothing against SA. It's just that no amount of jumping around on a board in your living room is going to prepare you for a trick on a rail. Don't waste your time or money on one. You're better off building a small drop in and getting a pvc tube to practice on in the back yard.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Honestly, they're useless. Nothing against SA. It's just that no amount of jumping around on a board in your living room is going to prepare you for a trick on a rail. Don't waste your time or money on one. You're better off building a small drop in and getting a pvc tube to practice on in the back yard.


That's the thing though, i live in Norway ANYTHING is expensive, even a piece of shitty pvc tube is a fortune...! Just looked at a decent thickness PVC pipe here in 6" and 1m length and it was about 800kr or $103

And wood is not far off being just as expensive...! Bloody ridiculous country...!!! Haha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I love there vids I just use my kids board as it's small. I built a balance beam from wood. 
You say it's expensive where you are, Kev can you go native? Head into the woods find a downed branch of average thickness and saw, shave or trim down to give you something to land on. 
Maybe some dumpster diving to scavenge something out of someone's garbage or recycle pile. 

It has helped me in my park adventures. May not everyone. As Extremo said it is not a replacement for time on the snow. It is a great summer time thing to do (I enjoyed it). 

Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I could go into the woods, guess it would be easy enough, but i would have to find a fallen tree as you get prosecuted for cutting down here... They are funny about shit like that...!

It is my b/day soon, so i may ask for the board from my mum, and the bar from my g/f or other way round, either way, at least it is something i would use, as would sneaky, well he will probably use it more, but making it is more expensive unless i find something for real cheap or free...! I also like that it can be brought indoors easily to use, as we would primarily use it outdoors...!

The board i think would end up as just me using, as Sneaky has a smaller board from when he 1st started that we used on the tramp last year, which would be ideal, and then we don't have to change bindings etc all the time...

Might just bite the bullet and get it for ease... I certainly need something as i shy away from pretty much all rails and most boxes at the moment, they scare me... Haha


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I guess i was just looking for someone from here that had actually bought the stuff, but don't think i will find anyone... Haha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nev from SA is a member on the forum. I thought he had a discount code. Plus send him a message maybe he'll cut you a discount even better. Whats the worse he can say, no. Worth asking, they are great ppl.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I guess i was just looking for someone from here that had actually bought the stuff, but don't think i will find anyone... Haha


I have both the board and the balance bar. They are good quality pieces. I used the board on my tramp quite a bit.

As far as helping, I can't really decide. Extremo is probably right, not sure it does much really. I still use them just for summer workout more than anything. Doing a bunch of FS and BS tricks will wear me out in a hurry. It has helped with understanding how the tricks work and trying to get some muscle memory I guess, but I'm still too big of a pussy to try most things.

The lessons online are interesting to watch for me. I got way more out of a lesson from Crowbar than I did from any of the lessons I've watched. I need someone to tell me what I'm doing wrong to help me.

I'm not unhappy with the purchases, just no replacement for time on the snow or real lessons.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

who's Crowbar I"m always up for some lessons !!!

Probably a local guy so I bet I'm SOOL...


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

slyder said:


> who's Crowbar I"m always up for some lessons !!!
> 
> Probably a local guy so I bet I'm SOOL...


Anthony Corbo, cr0_reps_smit on here.

I'm sure you've seen his stuff on Angry's site. He gave me a lesson at Woodward at Copper. Good times. Amazing to be around someone that good and watch how effortlessly he makes things look.

Definitely look him up if you head that way.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

West Baden Iron said:


> Anthony Corbo, cr0_reps_smit on here.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen his stuff on Angry's site. He gave me a lesson at Woodward at Copper. Good times. Amazing to be around someone that good and watch how effortlessly he makes things look.
> 
> Definitely look him up if you head that way.


Oh ya I drewl over his skill !!! I've talked to him a few times just never knew his real name. 

He's always got some awesome photos in the photo threads


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kev I found a parking stop made from plastic in a dumpster. Looks like one in the pic, mine is the grey one. 
I love free


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

slyder said:


> Kev I found a parking stop made from plastic in a dumpster. Looks like one in the pic, mine is the grey one.
> I love free


That's actually a really good idea. And WAY cheaper a probably something you can source locally to avoid shipping.

https://www.trafficsafetystore.com/parking-blocks


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Been there done that. Its a good workout but it doesn't help your riding at all. Like extremo said, you need to build a summer park in your backyard or I suggest spend that money on park lessons during the season.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

West Baden Iron said:


> Anthony Corbo, cr0_reps_smit on here.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen his stuff on Angry's site. He gave me a lesson at Woodward at Copper. Good times. Amazing to be around someone that good and watch how effortlessly he makes things look.
> 
> Definitely look him up if you head that way.


I actually know anthony...super cool guy and VERY modest. when we first met he said he used to ride for Carinthia at Mt.snow so I said "whoa! you must be good!" he replied "eh, i'm ok....i just like to have fun". 

https://vimeo.com/71708100


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I made my own and felt like it was a good workout and helped with 180s, presses, balance and confidence. It's obviously much different on snow, but it was a cheap way to mess around in my living room before the season started. 

I just saw a video on SnowboardProCamp and he used a half foam roller to practice on. There are plenty of ideas to make one at home for cheap.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I guess i was just looking for someone from here that had actually bought the stuff, but don't think i will find anyone... Haha


I've bought the bar and I have to say I love it. Took a trip up to Killington and took it with me. My goal by the end of the week was to learn front blunts. At night, just watching a movie for a couple hours I was able to stack wood under the bar to make it higher and higher until I was eventually getting the motion down for front blunts 3-4 ft up. Next day tried it on a rail on the Stash and landed it my very first time. It helped me get the movements down, gain confidence, and honestly it is just a really good work out. However I would not purchase the bindings and practice board, over priced. If you want a small board I took an old skateboard deck, drilled holes and screwed some old shoes into them. It works great. The most helpful though is practicing with your actual board though. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

If your looking for a balance board type thingy nothing works better than a skateboard deck and a 1.5l bottle of coke, really helps you with your balance and it translate nicely into snowboarding, you can even do little tricks like little shuvits here and there.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

I've got the board/balance bar. 

It's great if you live in a apartment/condo unit. I don't have that much space and no backyard. Gets the muscles working and is quite a workout.. especially with the top piece on.

If you've got the extra cash, I recommend it. If you have a backyard just use your snowboard and save some money for the upcoming season!


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

DUDE they sell these kettle half bars for yoga that work the SAME and you don't even have to use the balance board either you can use your actual snowboard!! On YouTube look up snowboardnprocamp he talks about it in a vid


----------

